# R22?



## directv_lover (Apr 23, 2008)

anyone hear of it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know that the current model is the R16, and the HD model is an HR21. Why do you ask?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How do you define "hear" ?

We had a user post about it last week, about it being the "next" receiver.
But no information or link to a source on where the source of the statement was comming from.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

R22 is a refrigerant


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> R22 is a refrigerant


:lol: Why yes it is. :lol:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

dave29 said:


> R22 is a refrigerant


:lol: :lol:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

directv_lover said:


> anyone hear of it?


Nope.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

dave29 said:


> R22 is a refrigerant


The crazy thing is a search of the forums could tell you R22 is a refrigerant... what answers don't lie here. :lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1475096&postcount=5


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah I'm a project engineer for a comercial HVAC company, we have to reclaim that when we tear off old RTUs (Roof Top Units).


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

a little more info the r22 will be mpeg4 capable and will require bbc :lol: 
no joke


----------



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

directv_lover said:


> anyone hear of it?


Yes, actually. Today Even. It is pretty rare that the location manager knows something that I don't (thanks dbstalk).

I also learned that we will be in an apparent second phase of the SWMLine rollout, our locals will be MPEG-4 (72.5 currently), and we should see the new MPEG-4 equipment 'soon'. This is in Central Illinois, Peoria, Bloomington, Champaign, and Springfield.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

There is an R22 and only markets who get locals via mpeg4 (SD and HD) will get this receiver. I have a buddy of mine who is currently testing the R22 but I have no other information except it is a Mpeg4 SD DVR. And I also know this product will not be widely available. Only certain DMAs will get this box.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

i told you so


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

west99999 said:


> i told you so


Do you really want to go down that path?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

west99999 said:


> i told you so


5th grader?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

so is this R-22 a real reciever?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sounds like it may be possible in some areas. from what i gather it is a mpeg4 sd receiver


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Why hasn't Earl heard about this? I think he is slacking, LOL


----------



## psyraver (Jan 9, 2008)

r22-100 is mpeg4 dvr without hd. Its for mpeg4 locals.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah i just heard of the R-22 and its an mpeg4 reciever. I guess they were losing money giving out hr2X's in those markets or even h2X's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Yeah I'm a project engineer for a comercial HVAC company, we have to reclaim that when we tear off old RTUs (Roof Top Units).


Air conditioning man, eh? Cool!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

turey22 said:


> Why hasn't Earl heard about this? I think he is slacking, LOL


Who said I never heard about it?


----------



## Tyrnal (Mar 21, 2008)

r22=mpeg4 SD-DVR capable of DoD


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who said I never heard about it?


I was kidding bro. sorry didnt mean to upset you if i did.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like what they talked about in the investor meeting a couple months ago.

They talked about having only MPEG4 receivers soon and actually just one receiver period by 2010. What was said was something along the lines of an HR21 with a smaller hard drive for SD customers. 

So assuming it's true then this would be the first step.

And as for Earl "not hearing", well, even if he knew he certainly can't talk about it until it was released. See all the "first look" threads for other recent hardware releases.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Sounds like what they talked about in the investor meeting a couple months ago.
> 
> They talked about having only MPEG4 receivers soon and actually just one receiver period by 2010. What was said was something along the lines of an HR21 with a smaller hard drive for SD customers.
> 
> ...


What I remember from the investor meeting is that by mid-year there would be only ONE DVR for both SD and HD. Could the R22 and future HR22 actually have the same core hardware and be differentiated only by software and perhaps a larger hard drive? :scratchin

Bill


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe I posted around 2 years ago that I thought that DIRECTV should create one core architecture for all receivers and DVRs, and other than the presence or absence of a hard drive, the rest should be software.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

But the really important question is...

Is the (theoretical) R22 NDS based or DirecTV based? Does it follow in the footsteps of the R15 and R16, or does it derive from the HR20/21 series?

I think there was a bit of dissapointment when the R16 arrived and we found it to still be NDS based, as the maturation of the HR20/21 has been considerably better than the R15/16 and I suspect that is at least in part attributable to the SD units being NDS.

Carl


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmmm ... just had a thought based on Stuart's comment about one core architecture. What if DIRECTV did that and had only one piece of hardware for all customers, but to keep costs down, there's no hard drive in the receiver at all? For anyone who wants the ability to record, DIRECTV ships an eSATA drive, just like they now ship an external OTA tuner. And what a coincidence that the external OTA hardware has all that space on the inside where, oh, maybe a hard drive could sit?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Hmmm ... just had a thought based on Stuart's comment about one core architecture. What if DIRECTV did that and had only one piece of hardware for all customers, but to keep costs down, there's no hard drive in the receiver at all? For anyone who wants the ability to record, DIRECTV ships an eSATA drive, just like they now ship an external OTA tuner. And what a coincidence that the external OTA hardware has all that space on the inside where, oh, maybe a hard drive could sit?


I like that idea. If the harddrive was an eSata drive or made to work like a removeable drive then users could order one up depending on the amount of recording space they want. Thus, the unit would be cheaper as it had no storage device in it and users could upgrade to hearts content (or at least as far as their wallet will let them).

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I like that idea. If the harddrive was an eSata drive or made to work like a removeable drive then users could order one up depending on the amount of recording space they want. Thus, the unit would be cheaper as it had no storage device in it and users could upgrade to hearts content (or at least as far as their wallet will let them).
> 
> - Merg


That's exactly what I was thinking. Lower the price of the receiver by removing the hard drive, just ensure the receiver has an eSATA port. This becomes the base receiver and for those that want recording abilities, ship a modified version of the AM21 which contains a hard drive and has an eSATA port as well. Connect this to your base receiver, and voila! Instant DVR!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Lower the price of the receiver by removing the hard drive, just ensure the receiver has an eSATA port. This becomes the base receiver and for those that want recording abilities, ship a modified version of the AM21 which contains a hard drive and has an eSATA port as well. Connect this to your base receiver, and voila! Instant DVR!


You can look at it two ways. Without the harddrive, you make the receiver smaller, so when they receive the AM21 unit with the harddrive it will not use up too much additional space. The other way is that the receiver stays the same size with a space in it for the AM21 unit with the harddrive to fit into. This way the form factor stays the same and the user does not have to worry about finding space for an additional component.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Hmmm ... just had a thought based on Stuart's comment about one core architecture. What if DIRECTV did that and had only one piece of hardware for all customers, but to keep costs down, there's no hard drive in the receiver at all? For anyone who wants the ability to record, DIRECTV ships an eSATA drive, just like they now ship an external OTA tuner. And what a coincidence that the external OTA hardware has all that space on the inside where, oh, maybe a hard drive could sit?


Count me in. I think that's an excellent strategy.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Lower the price of the receiver by removing the hard drive, just ensure the receiver has an eSATA port. This becomes the base receiver and for those that want recording abilities, ship a modified version of the AM21 which contains a hard drive and has an eSATA port as well. Connect this to your base receiver, and voila! Instant DVR!


NICE!!! i like it drew


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Lower the price of the receiver by removing the hard drive, just ensure the receiver has an eSATA port. This becomes the base receiver and for those that want recording abilities, ship a modified version of the AM21 which contains a hard drive and has an eSATA port as well. Connect this to your base receiver, and voila! Instant DVR!


nah, hard drives are cheap and DVR functions would sell themselves. Leave the HD in it just don't activate DVR functions, I bet alot of subs who hit the "Pause" button and got a message about DVR functions being disabled would call D* and figure heck it's in there and for 5 bucks I'll try it for a month.... Most will never go back to watching TV without it. Just like selling heroin at a playground...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> nah, hard drives are cheap and DVR functions would sell themselves. Leave the HD in it just don't activate DVR functions, I bet alot of subs who hit the "Pause" button and got a message about DVR functions being disabled would call D* and figure heck it's in there and for 5 bucks I'll try it for a month.... Most will never go back to watching TV without it. Just like selling heroin at a playground...


I suspect the hard drive is the single most expensive component in the unit.

Your scenario (sp?) of pausing does have merit, though.


----------



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

The R22 was supposed to start shipping April 28th. Markets to get them first will be: 72.5 (29), 7 w/ ka locals, Alaska, and Hawaii. 

We are already seeing work orders for DVR-MP4, but we have yet to see the receivers.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dkouz said:


> The R22 was supposed to start shipping April 28th. Markets to get them first will be: 72.5 (29), 7 w/ ka locals, Alaska, and Hawaii.
> 
> We are already seeing work orders for DVR-MP4, but we have yet to see the receivers.


Maybe a trip to Hawaii or Alaska will let you see one?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Maybe a trip to Hawaii or Alaska will let you see one?


Aloha!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No more misdirection, the R22 is here and the first look is coming.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and the first look has been posted!


----------

